# Solved: How do I uninstall Grand Theft Auto 4??



## carleman (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi!
I'm having a problem.
I can't uninstall GTA(Grand Theft Auto)4.

I have Windows Vista Home Premium 32bit with a AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 5000+ 2,60GHz processor and 3GB RAM.

When I start the unistall program the error message "Failed to release SecuROM license" pops-up. And because of that the whole uninstall program crashes. 
This is how the message looks:









Thanks in advance!!


----------



## flatpyramid (Nov 7, 2008)

It seems the uninstaller file got corrupted. Did you try to delete some files manually? Anyway, you could try reinstalling the game first then uninstall it. If the problem persist, search the boards regarding Revo Uninstaller or CCcleaner.


----------



## carleman (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks man... That works


----------

